# Shuckins Strikes!



## r0lan6 (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks as though I'm no longer a virgin of Shuckins' attacks. :shocked:

As I said in the previous forum, I could use the old cliche of 'thank you'/'you shouldn't have', etc... but instead I have this morning released a nuclear counter-strike payload in retaliation! :evil:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Ron---another fine selection of smokes sent that shows how much we in the States enjoy & appreciate our fine brothers across the pond.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Suhweeeet! Nice bomb Shuckins, enjoy the smokes r0lan6!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

WTG Ron enjoy em.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow Rolan, Ron hit you hard! Nice work Sir Shuckins, yet again.

Now, about the instant retaliation, no no no no no! Ya gots to wait till he's not ready see. Watch what he posts then send him something unexpected like I do. LMAO. J/K. Onya mate.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha that's awesome. I was bombed last week by Ron as well with a load of awesome cigars. A very generous guy indeed. Enjoy the smokes Rolan!


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Quite a selection you've got there, enjoy them. Nice hit Ron!


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice pics of the carnage Rolan! And good on ya to retaliate without hesitation. NO FEAR!!!!! :smoke:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

HAHAHA!! Nice job Ron!


----------



## r0lan6 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ron is indeed the Man! Humble and generous. It has certainly made the bomb I prepared and sent him all the more worthwhile! :smoke:


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice hit there!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ligero Mike said:


> Nice pics of the carnage Rolan! And good on ya to retaliate without hesitation. NO FEAR!!!!! :smoke:


Yes very nice boobs errrr! i mean Bomb!


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Yes very nice boobs errrr! i mean Bomb!


Funny thing is....As I was reading this thread and scrolling down his avatar caught me off guard .. like WOW!!!!! :jaw:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice.... inter-continental hit!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, that's purdy. Very nice, indeed...you are blessed...


----------



## clintgeek (May 8, 2010)

Wow! We just finished moving the furniture back in the house from rebuilding after the last bomb he sent here. I think we're safe for a while. Judging by the size of that bomb, I'm guessing it pretty much leveled your neighborhood.


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Thats yet another great bomb Ron.. well done eep:


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Well done. That looks like a nice bomb. Enjoy


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice one Ron. There ain't no hit like a Shuckins hit!


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn, he hit you hard!! Good stuff!


----------



## Cigar Runner (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome & great hit Ron :smoke:


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

This Shuckins fellow sure does seem to be a pretty nice guy.


----------



## Ronjohn (May 17, 2011)

Very nice hit.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Shuckins is a great guy, but this post was from a year ago. Take a look at his more recent carnage...


----------

